

How to solve a song with math, Seattle Ignite - kluivers
http://igniteshow.com/videos/how-solve-song-math-ep-85

======
tfechter
Here's a song based on the Fibonocci sequence:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS7CZIJVxFY>

Awesomely nerdy...

~~~
kluivers
Nice one

